# Makita safety - can I make it an everyday tool ?....



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay, so people keep mentioning how in the wrong hands the Makita can be a deadly tool for paintwork.

But how safe and 'everyday' can you make this tool ?

I'm getting an itchy trigger finger on buying one as I've noticed that the dreaded bird turd etching hasn't actually gone for good, and also it looks like some dumb cat tried to climb onto my bonnet last night - and looking at the claw marks on the curved edge, it failed (haha !!).

So with it being German paint, the PC doesn't seem to be doing enough for me. I had beardboy come around a few weeks ago and give me a driving instructor session with the Makita, and found it to be 'not as lethal as I thought', and in fact easy to use.

Now, what's going on in my head right now is 'can I use the Makita for simple everyday polishing by using very light abrasive polishes with a polishing/waxing application pad ?...ie, the kinda work for just 'tickling' the paint whenever needed. And then obviously step it up a gear on the pad and polishes should I need to get rid off such marks as the ones left by the moggy and the bird ? 

Sorry to ask so much rubbish about the Makita, but I just need to make sure that I can use it safely as well as harshly, when required.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

I use the Makita everyday but still prefer the PC for glaze/sealant etc, for light correction polishing with a polishing or finishing pad you'll be fine with the Makita, but, I'd suggest more practice on some scrap panels first to build expertise and skill with different pad/product combinations.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes absolutely mate. I get more out of menz ff po85rd with my metabo than with the pc. I like to work it at 1500rpm then finish up at 900. Leaves a lovely finish i dont seem to get from the pc. Maybe its just me


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Dave - If you're interested, i've got an 02 golf being delivered to me over the next few weeks, which is in shocking condition paint wise, and it's coming for the full monty.

If you want, you can come over, lend a hand and get more practise again?

Let me know mate :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

matt said:


> Yes absolutely mate. I get more out of menz ff po85rd with my metabo than with the pc. I like to work it at 1500rpm then finish up at 900. Leaves a lovely finish i dont seem to get from the pc. Maybe its just me


It's not just me then - Phew :thumb:

I just found the Makita to be sooo much easier and quicker to work with. The PC doesn't seem to be breaking down the Menz at all....and yes I am working in small areas at a time before people ask 

beardboy - any idea on what day etc. it's just that, as you know, I'm in preparation for the rundown to my hols - so panic buying, and cleaning at the moment :wall:  .....thanks for the offer though - would be interested.....if I can wait that is.

One more question to all : how safe would the Makita be on panels such as the plastic bumpers with a real light polish (something like CG's Cherry Wet Wax, which has a polishing element - great for getting rid of last minute streaks), and using a slow speed ?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Dave - the car will be here the weekend after next i'd imagine - and weather dependant, i'd be aiming to do it both days that weekend, so whichever fits in best with you. Obviously, on the Saturday, it'll need washing, claying and all that malarky, so won't be as much polishing as there will be on the Sunday.

As for Makita/Bumpers - i've not used it on them yet, or lights. :lol:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I stick to the pc on bumpers.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Dave - the car will be here the weekend after next i'd imagine - and weather dependant, i'd be aiming to do it both days that weekend, so whichever fits in best with you. Obviously, on the Saturday, it'll need washing, claying and all that malarky, so won't be as much polishing as there will be on the Sunday.
> 
> As for Makita/Bumpers - i've not used it on them yet, or lights. :lol:


Thanks again Mark - you're a diamond. :thumb:

I'll see how things go, and give you a shout if I'll be able to make it.

What was the general 'shopping list of requirements' for the Makita ?....I just had a look at your PM, and noted the Meg's pads + Makita (obviously  )....already bought the Eurow Towels (they're brill, btw)....what about backing plates and extension ? Can you chuck me a reminder, and prices if you can remember how much it all was ? I need to do a 'check the balance' before pulling the trigger :thumb:

matt + beardboy : is it just down to the 'heat' element generated by the Makita that steers you away from the bumpers (plastics) ?....or is it the products you're using (ie, abrasive polishes) ?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

The backing plates i got from Polished Bliss i think, went for the 70mm for 3/4" pads and then the 3M soft backing plate for larger pads. Extension - just a normal power extension, however i'm going to get my uncle to extend the actual lead of the Makita, as you know, it's a little short! :lol:

Not sure on total cost TBH, as it was a while ago, but for backing plates you'd be looking at about £20 

The reason i steer clear of bumpers and lights ATM, is due to the heat, as it builds up at a fair rate on metal panels, let alone the plastics :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

As above Dave. Plus i find the pc easier to control on curvy and fiddly bumper sections. I polish lights with both pc and metabo.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

matt said:


> As above Dave. Plus i find the pc easier to control on curvy and fiddly bumper sections. I polish lights with both pc and metabo.


Now you've got me thinking - what's the metabo like ?....can you click in the power button so you don't have to keep pulling the trigger ? (that was the selling point on the makita for me  )


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

It has a switch to turn it on like the pc. The tool just suits me better than the makita as its lighter and i dont get so tired on the verticals. :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

If it's any use I've got another tuition day 2 August in Basingstoke which will include the Makita and safely polishing lights and plastic. PM me if you'd be interested in attending :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hey Dave,

I wouldn't worry too much 'cause you've got super tough Audi paint! :lol:

I'd never done more than a panel or 2 with my Festool Rotex before buying a rotary and I've been 'learning' how to use it on my TT! After reading all the threads I could and pouring over Dave KG's excellent Rotary User Guide I finally plucked up the courage to have a go on the TT's tough paint. I started by using a finishing pad and PO85RD with very little cut. By keeping the speeds down to less than 1200rpm, using a waffle pad to reduce the contact surface, I slowly got rotary experience without removing much, if any, paint (the wash swirls and marring took a good few passes to remove due to having so little cut with the polish/pad combination when combined with the slow speed).

As my confidence grew I slowly upped the speeds, cut of the polish and pad abrasiveness finding that I should really have been using PO85RD3.02 on a cutting pad to remove the defects!

I'd thoroughly recommend the 3M supersoft backing plate for use on the TT's many rounded surfaces and the 3M waffle pads as well including the orange light cut pad. You can also get the pads in 3" size and they are great for the curved wheel arches, roof pillars and cills etc.

I've still got a lot to learn about the rotary but it's not a tool to be scared of if you take precautions and think about what you're doing.

Alan W

P.S. I'd get along to Andy C's Tuition Day for some hands-on expert advice if you can.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies - you've been a great help as always :thumb:

Just one final question (I think) : Will the rotary get rid off that damn bird turd etching mark on the bonnet ?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Depends on how bad/deep it is mate. I've removed etching marks before now with a machine and if you wanted to come on the tuition day I've got one on the roof of the Saab which I can include in the day's proceedings


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Depends on how bad/deep it is mate. I've removed etching marks before now with a machine and if you wanted to come on the tuition day I've got one on the roof of the Saab which I can include in the day's proceedings


Wet sand, wet sand that's what you need to do 

Would be good to see how well that comes out on the 2nd Andy :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I couldn't hold back to temptation any more, and have just pulled the trigger on a makita.

Where can I go to get the different backing plates ? (a lazy question, I know )


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> I couldn't hold back to temptation any more, and have just pulled the trigger on a makita.
> 
> Where can I go to get the different backing plates ? (a lazy question, I know )


Good move! :buffer:

Carter's Consumables for me every time. You'll get the 3M Supersoft (Grey) Backing Plate and the waffle pads as well. 

Excellent next day service usually as well! :thumb:

http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk...mm-female-thread-backuppad-velcro-p-1142.html

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^ recommend Carters 

The grey foamed supersoft 3M is great too


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Alan theres no difference between the 9552 and the 9628 other than the foam colour is there? :wave:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

matt said:


> Alan theres no difference between the 9552 and the 9628 other than the foam colour is there? :wave:


Hi Matt, :wave:

The Grey foam is supersoft allowing the backing plate to conform to a curved surface much better than the yellow foam which is stiffer. The yellow foam has it's place but the grey is better for a novice and also works well on the TT's rounded flanks. 

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Also the prodetailing/rubbishboys foam backing plates have even softer foam then the 3M grey.

I do need to get out more!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What's the tally up to now Jon? 

Are we in double figures yet? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

9 rotary
4 DA

I have used all but two of them though (and one of those I only bought on Saturday)


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Hi Matt, :wave:
> 
> The Grey foam is supersoft allowing the backing plate to conform to a curved surface much better than the yellow foam which is stiffer. The yellow foam has it's place but the grey is better for a novice and also works well on the TT's rounded flanks.
> 
> Alan W


Thats interesting, thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

matt said:


> Thats interesting, thanks Alan :thumb:


I'm sure Jon would loan you one to try. 

It's not as though he'd miss it :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Good move! :buffer:
> 
> Carter's Consumables for me every time. You'll get the 3M Supersoft (Grey) Backing Plate and the waffle pads as well.
> 
> ...


Hopefully my final question, and then I won't bother you no more.

What size backing plate/s and pads am I looking for ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The backing plate is 120mm and the pads are 5.1/4" or thereabouts.

Click the Link above for the backing plate Dave! 

The Orange, Black and Blue pads I'm using can be found here: http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk...s-dia-mop-heads-accessories-c-94_105_162.html

Any more questions just ask! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> The backing plate is 120mm and the pads are 5.1/4" or thereabouts.
> 
> Click the Link above for the backing plate Dave!
> 
> ...


You're a gent :thumb:

It looks like I might've lied on my last post - THIS could be my last on this subject....

The black and blue pads are both 6" ?.....is this okay/right ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> You're a gent :thumb:
> 
> It looks like I might've lied on my last post - THIS could be my last on this subject....
> 
> The black and blue pads are both 6" ?.....is this okay/right ?


A 6" pad is fine on a 120mm (Just under 5") backing plate! :thumb:

However, it is strange that 3M do some of their pads in 5.1/4" size (Orange) and others in 6" size (Black and Blue).

Alan W


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> A 6" pad is fine on a 120mm (Just under 5") backing plate! :thumb:
> 
> However, it is strange that 3M do some of their pads in 5.1/4" size (Orange) and others in 6" size (Black and Blue).
> 
> Alan W


How does the following order look to you :

http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/shopping_cart.php

(I just wanna make sure I get it right)


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That won't work Dave, unless you send us your cookie too 

Copy and paste the contents instead :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

beardboy said:


> That won't work Dave, unless you send us your cookie too
> 
> Copy and paste the contents instead :thumb:


Having a blonde moment :

07. 3M09628 Grey Foam. 14mm Female Thread Back-up-Pad - Velcro F 
£18.56 
17. 3M50388 Ultrafina High Gloss Polishing Pad - Velcro Backed. 
£6.37 
09. 3M09378 Black High Gloss Pad - Velcro Backed. 6" or 150mm. 
£3.95 
06. 5-1/4" Orange Waffle Sponge - Velcro Backed. 
£3.95 
11d. 3M09378 Black High Gloss Pad - Velcro Backed. 6" or 150mm. 
£3.95

I'm afraid that's the best I can do ^^ (too dumb with computers)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks good Dave but I'd go for at least 2 of each pad. That way you should have a clean one whilst the first is being washed/dried and doesn't hold you up. 

There's free postage on orders over £50 too so even more incentive to order another orange and blue pad! 

Alan W


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Looks good Dave but I'd go for at least 2 of each pad. That way you should have a clean one whilst the first is being washed/dried and doesn't hold you up.
> 
> There's free postage on orders over £50 too so even more incentive to order another orange and blue pad!
> 
> Alan W


Cha-Ching !....There goes another £65 :wall: 

That's a grand total of £219 spent on car cleaning products today.....roll on Tomorrow :lol::lol:

Thanks everyone for all you help with making sure I choose the right stuff for my motor - it's sure important. All I need now is a non-harming gun for shooting cats, as one li'l critter has climbed up my bonnet over the roof and down the boot :wall: ....no matter how much I'd love to boot it up the ar$e, I just ain't got it in me to harm animals.....so polishing it is


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> All I need now is a non-harming gun for shooting cats, as one li'l critter has climbed up my bonnet over the roof and down the boot :wall: ....no matter how much I'd love to boot it up the ar, I just ain't got it in me to harm animals.....so polishing it is


Nice one! :thumb: As a cat owner I'm pleased hear that!  I've managed to train ours (so far :lol to not jump on the car by spraying/threatening to spray her with a fine jet of water from a small plant sprayer.  They do NOT like that! Keep one handy by the back door or wherever, just in case they come by!

Alan W


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi! 

I'm polishing german paint too, and the Hitachi SP18VA(almost the same as Makita) does a superb job. My dad's metallic Golf Mk. 2 had some bird dropping damage, but after 2 hits with a meg's polishing pad and Speed Glaze it was history. 

I haven't tried any DA polishers yet, but after having polished yachts for some time, it wasn't a problem. It's a bit annoying to use the rotary on bumpers, so I'm looking forward to buying a G220, hoping that this, with a spot pad, can do the job

I tried to apply glaze with the Hitachi, but not a success. It's drying too fast because of the heat. So, now I'm applying by hand. 


Cheers, 

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------

